# Lắp đặt giường đơn sophie đáng yêu cho bé gái Bình Chiểu - Thủ Đức



## ngoclan (16/9/19)

So với những hình ảnh mô tả sản phẩm đã qua chỉnh sửa. Thì hình ảnh mang tính thực tiễn sẽ giúp quý khách hàng có sự trải nghiệm trọn vẹn hơn về những mặt hàng nội thất đã được lắp đặt trực tiếp tại nhà.
Vô cùng thấu hiểu rằng sự tin tưởng luôn đến từ những trải nghiệm thực tiễn, vì thế, qua mỗi chuyến hàng lắp đặt miễn phí đến nhà quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng và lựa chọn sản phẩm, Đội ngũ nhân viên Nanakids chúng tôi đều lưu lại hình ảnh thực tế và sư tập thành tư liệu quý nhằm giới thiệu đến những vị khách hàng đến sau.
Nhận được sự tin cậy từ khách hàng, vào ngày 10/9/2019; Nanakids đã đến và lắp đặt sản phẩm giường đơn Sophie tại gia đình bé gái khu vực Bình Chiểu-Thủ Đức.
Nhìn hình ảnh lắp đặt giường đơn từ hộ gia đình này, ắt hẳn quý khách hàng cũng cảm nhận được đường nét thiết kế xinh xắn, đáng yêu y hệt như chiếc giường công chúa, với tông màu hồng nhẹ nhàng phủ đều toàn bộ xung quanh khung giường.

_*



*_

Giường trẻ em Sophie được sản xuất từ gỗ thông tự nhiên, kết hợp với gỗ công nghiệp chất lượng cao với khả năng chống ẩm, nhựa gỗ thông tiết ra từ các thớ gỗ còn có khả năng xua đuổi côn trùng; những đặc tính đảm nhiệm toàn diện vai trò gìn giữ , bảo vệ tuổi thọ gỗ trong thời gian lâu dài nhất có thể.
Giường có sức chứa tối đa từ 120kg trở, lên, thích hợp cho từ 1 đến 2 trẻ nằm thoải mái. Giường Sophie với mặt sơn nhẵn mịn, đây là kết quả của việc sử dụng sơn lành tính, an toàn, mặt sơn dịu nhẹ cho làn da của trẻ nhỏ, sơn không bong tróc, không có nguy cơ gây nhiễm độc chì, bảo đảm toàn diện cho sức khoẻ của bé gái.
Chân thành gửi lời tri ân đến khách hàng tại khu vực Bình Chiểu, Thủ Đức đã tin tưởng lựa chọn mẫu sản phẩm giường đơn Sophie đến từ nhãn hàng Nanakids của chúng tôi. Hy vọng bố mẹ luôn tin tưởng và đồng hành cùng Nanakids trong hành trình hỗ trợ trẻ phát triển toàn diện cả thể chất lẫn tâm hồn.
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ qua HOTLINE 0981.0981.10 hoặc truy cập vào website http://www.nanakids.vn
Nanakids Hà Nội: Tầng 3, TTTM V+, 505 Minh Khai, Q. Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

Nanakids Đà Nẵng: 99B Núi Thành, P. Hòa Thuận Đông, Q. Hải Châu, Đà Nẵng

Nanakids HCM:  22-24 Nguyễn Cơ Thạch, P. An Lợi Đông, Q.2 TP HCM


Người viết : MARKETING​


----------

